# Eure Bikes?



## tingeltangeltill (6. März 2002)

Hi,

würd mich mal interessieren was für Trial-Bikes Ihr fahrt.
Wäre nett, wenn Ihr auch die einzelnen Komponenten 
aufzählen könntet und gegen ein Bild hätte ich natürlich auch nichts 







mfg till


----------



## Hugo Hüpf (6. März 2002)

hi till

ich fahre ein Planet-X: bild, komponenten und fahrbericht bei Marko auf vtcz.ch unter bikes...

tut immer noch tadellos (ausnahme rechter bremshebel, Louise) und bin sehr begeistert davon.

hoffe habe geholfen
gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (6. März 2002)

Hey genau das wollt ich auch machen Gallerie aller Trialbikes, wollt allerdings noch warten bis mein neues fertig is.
Dann gibts auch bilder, ich könnt ja schon mit Teilelisten langweilen, aber das kommt erst mit den Bildern und das kann noch gut lange dauern.

Ich hätte allerdings nen Video, was n paar Kumpels und ich Gemacht hatten, da is mein Grossman noch mit SID drauf zu sehen.

Mußmal gucken wo ich Webspace herbekomme und dann poste ich nen Link.

Is allerdings nich so besonders des Video.
Wir können mehr, naja ich vieleicht nich unbedingt 

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (7. März 2002)

so jetz werd ich erst mal die ganzen parts auflisten. Foto folgt

rahmen: Crescent Ilions
Gabel: Cannondale Fatty r
Innenlager: LX
Kurbeln: Deore Hollowtech mit Hoffmann rockring
Pedale: VP
VR Bremse: magura louise 2001, HR Bremse: Magura HS 33, Kool Stop Beläge
Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe: Monty
Steursatz: Cane Creek
VR: Mavic X517, DT revolution, Magura Pro Nabe, Baugleich mit Hügi 240
HR: DT revolution, hügi 240, gelochte Alex 32 Loch, hoffmann Trial Kassette, 6 Gänge
Reifen: VR Michelin XLS 2.1 HR Geax Sedona 2.25. bald Geax Sturdy, weiss aber nich wo ich den bekommen kann
Schlauch: VR Schwalbe xx light, HR conti latex
Schaltwerk: Shimano 105, kurz
schaltung: Gripshift 
tune titan Schnellspanner

Chris


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2002)

Jetzt kommt's ja langsam ins Rollen.......

@ Gonzo: Is doch egal, gerade für die Komponenten interessiere ich mich!

mfg till


----------



## tobsen (7. März 2002)

so, also jetz bin ich dran 
chris ´s parts sin fast identisch wie meine, ausser dass ich die Steinbach SuperLight Gabel fahr. und wenns die Steinbach noch gegeben hätt, dann würd der christian mir auch noch die Gabel nachkaufen 

hier mal ein bild.

seas


----------



## trialelmi (7. März 2002)

20" Monty 2001 
Hoffmann 26" bilder auf meiner page unter about trial


----------



## tobsen (7. März 2002)

so, also jetz bin ich dran 
chris ´s parts sin fast identisch wie meine, ausser dass ich die Steinbach SuperLight Gabel fahr. und wenns die Steinbach noch gegeben hätt, dann würd der christian mir auch noch die Gabel nachkaufen 

hier mal ein bild.

seas


----------



## groden2 (7. März 2002)

hi!
Ich hab ein Monty X-Hydra von 97!
Is alles original dran, außer die kette (3-mal gerissen) und das Tretlager (da war nichts mehr mit drehen, da musste der hammer her)!
Zwar ein wenig vergurckt, ich komme aber noch klar!


----------



## groden2 (7. März 2002)

Bild vergessen:


----------



## groden2 (7. März 2002)

Ich hoffe ma, ich krich dat noch heute gebacken mit dem Bild!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. März 2002)

bäh! des hat ja ein Sattel


----------



## frufoor (7. März 2002)

Sattel?!? Naja an ein 20Zoll gehört keiner aber an ein MTB schon.
Also wenn man in der City vom einen Spot zum anderen fährt, dann weiß man so ein Teil schon zu schätzen....
Aber da hat jeder nen anderen Geschmack!

-frufoor-

www.frufoor.com


----------



## ChrisKing (7. März 2002)

@tobi was iiiiis?!! was iiiis!! mach maln Punkt. wer kauft hier wem was nach?? 
Schnellspanner war meine Idee, geay reifen auch, Michelin reifen auch, Scheibe auch, und und und..  

foto von deinem Bike: des is natürlich die Perspektive die wir brauchen  

Chris


----------



## Reini (7. März 2002)

@tobsen:

Ich hab mal so bei mir herum gefragt bei uns in der Trialrunde... und da fragte ich was sie von den SteinbachSuperlite Gablen halten würden....
1. Reaktion: NIX weil sie zu unstabil wären .....

Ich hab mir das nachher selber überlegt...700 gramm (stimmt das) die gesamte Gabel, was sind denn das für Rohrdicken ???

Die Gabel muss doch total weich sein im Vergleich zu ner FattyR oder PBone ??
Schon mal NoseHops damit probiert ??

mfg
Reini


----------



## ChrisKing (7. März 2002)

ich kann da auch was sagen zu der Steinbach: die steinbach wiegt unter 600g. in der scheibenversion ebenfalls.
Is klar dass man sagt die is nix, wenn man sie noch nie gefahren hat und das niedrige Gewicht ankuckt. Ich bin die auch gefahren und die is wirklich sehr stabil. Hab keine probleme damit gehabt. Is natürlich nich so steif wie die fatty, das stimmt. 

Chris


----------



## groden2 (7. März 2002)

Hi!
Is klar, dass an dem 20" Rad noch ein Sattel dran ist, ist von 97!
Damals waren noch Sättel drauf und das rad ist die erste Generation mit den Lenkern ohne Zwischensträbe, früher waren noch an den Montys auf jeden Fall Lenker mit Mittelsträbe!
War voll Kacke!

Mit Dem Sattel geht dat eigentlich, der is aber nen bißchen sehr viel schief!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2002)

So nadenne auchmal erstal die vorläufigen Daten zu meinem zukünftigen bike wo ich schon ne menge an teilen rumliegen hab.

Aber erstnochwas anderes. TUNE Schnellspanner hab ich mir auch überlegt! Aber welche die für Rennrad mit Aluachse vorne?
Kann allerdings bei meinem Stammshop so Achsen bekommen die zum Schrauben sind allerdings mit Stahlachse aber nachgewogen leichter als die Tune Schnellspanner, deshalb nehm ich wohl die. Aber ich sehe ja bei euch das die Halten, Hinterrad auch DT Revolution isja Krass!!

Devil Trail 26
Fatty R
Chris King
Middleburn
Magura
Crescent
Raceface

So des alte war viel zu genau und zu prollig dadurch irgendwie.
Da könnten leute von mir was denken was nicht ist deshalb kurzvariante!

Bild volgt!

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Reini (7. März 2002)

du bist nicht nur konkrede exakte 

sondern auch STEINREICH

woher nimmst du das geld für all das zeug

mfg
Reini
(total  ist weill gonzo sich son fettes bike zusammenstellt)
rost:
+
ps.: mein schreibt FFFFolgt und nicht V


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2002)

Hehe Jo Voll Krass des Volgt noch !!! 

Ne is ja nich alles auf einmal gekauft!
Sondern immermal was dazugekauft.
Und so wird da nun dann des Ultimo.
Des erste richtige Trialrad was ich habe und wohl auch das letzte Bike was ich mir aufbaue und deshalb wollt ich einfach irgendwie das beste vom besten.

So die XTR Teile zum beispiel hatt ich noch von meinem Cross Countra Rotwild. Obwohl ich die Rahmen immer nach 14Tagen kaputt hatte.

Jo und die Kurbel weil meine RaceFace vom XC Rad kaputtgegangen ist.

Und die Chrisking Naben weil die so gut sind.

Jo und des wars ja an Rechtfertigung.
Das soll nich irgendwie prollig sein.

So wie ich kann garnix, schaffe nix, kann garnicht trialen und habn übelst Teures bike!

Jo nagut reicht nu.

Bin halt Perfektionist!!!

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (8. März 2002)

hm gonzo: fürs mtb sind die spanner komplett aus titan.beim rennrad is vorn die achse wie gesagt aus alu.  aber im set (v+h)sin die fürs rennrad trotzdem 6 g leichter. passen die spanner für rennrad überhaupt für mtb? kann ja sein dass die ne andere einbaubreite haben? 
bisschen übertrieben deine Parts wie ich finde. z.b. Alunippel, chris king nabe vorn, hügi oder tune sin leichter und billiger. wie solln bitte n gelochter hebel aussehen? des wird doch fett unstabil. n Avid speed dial ti odern sram 9.0 sin sicher leichter. Naja is deine sache. Wird aber n geiles Rad, würd ich mal sagen.
is die dura ace komplett aus titan? Oder nur die drei grossen ritzel? titanritzel zerlegt es dir nämlich sofort. 

Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2002)

Ritzel komplett Stahl
Chris King Nabe hatte ich vor 2 Jahren oderso mal für 229,-dm gekauft. Da hatte die Hintere auch nir 449,-dm gekost aber hatte damals nich das Geld leider!!!

Jetz würd ich wenndann auch Tune nehmen in 28Loch.

Jo hast rechst des is irgendwie übertrieben aber wenn ichs mir leisten kann udn wenn ich mein ich muß das haben dann kan man mich davon leider nicht abbringen! 

Wieson keine Alunippel?
Vorne in jedem fall!
Und hinten ebend auf der nicht antriebsseite wo eh die Speichenspannung geringer ist. find ich besser als DT Revolution hinten auch aufer Antriebsseite. Ist aber wohl jedem seine sache!

Ich bin mal komplett Alunippel gefahren und hatte absolut keine Probleme!!

Von daher wenns schein macht!? 

Ahso und zum Thema Steinbach. Soviel ich weiß ist die Steinbach 3fach Konifiziert. Während Gabeln wie Kinesis oder Fatty R und wie sie alle heißen meist eine Wandstärke ist.
Daher kommt wohl auch Stabilität und geringes Gewicht.

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2002)

Ahso und zum Bremshebel. Soviele Löcher sind da nich nur 2 große von unten wo man eigentlich nix von sieht und was vieleicht 2 Gramm unterschied sind.
Aber is schon *******, wenn der Magurahebel leichter ist als der für die V-Brake!?

So nu bye
Ronny


----------



## [email protected]!t (8. März 2002)

Yo !!


----------



## ChrisKing (8. März 2002)

halten tun alunippel sicher, aber sin halt 1 mark teurer pro stück als die messing. ich hab keine alunippels genommen als ich mein vorderrad vorn neu einspeichen hab lassen. Ich find des lohnt nich, bringt ausserdem insgesamt nur 30g ersparniss (vorn und hinten.) 

chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2002)

Hm also ich hab pro alunippel glaube 10Pfennig also 0,05Euro mehr bezahlt!!!

Also denk ich mal wieso nich!?!?
Und einspeichen Verlöten ... kann ich ja selber spart ja auchschonwieder ne menge Kohle...


Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## elhefe (8. März 2002)

Hallo...

fahre nen Devil Bug Trial.

-Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel von Monty
-Kurbel von Kocmo
-Felgen Mavic D517 (vorn) und Alex (hinten)
-Naben Deore LX (vorn) und schlicht Deore (hinten)
-XT Innenlager
-Pedale weiß ich jetzt leider nicht
-Gabel Pepperoni
-Bashring ist selbstgemacht (mehr oder weniger in Handarbeit)
-Schaltung Shimano 105
-Bremse XT (vorne) und HS33 (hinten)
-Rohloff Kette

Ich hoffe, dass Foto hängt an.

Bis denne... Tilol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (8. März 2002)

nein, tuts nich


----------



## frankstar (8. März 2002)

ähm ich oute mich jetzt mal als "mukkiman" 

wiso legt ihr alle so wert aufs gewicht (ich mein jetzt die paar gramm unterschiede). Ich selbst hab 3 teilige GT Kurbeln von nem BMX drann und die wiegen was sag ich euch.  

naja: rahmen Chaka (jaja kein trial, aber er hält dafür her  )
gabel: standart
vorbau: ka, aber schön steil
bremsen: xt v-brakes + brems-schalt kombi
schaltung: xt
nabe hr: zzt. ne kaputte  bald die atomic industries
felge: mavic 121
lenker: club roost
kurbeln: wie gesagt gt + s&m pedalen

sodale, und ich wette das rad wiegt doppelt soviel als eins von euch gewichtsfanatikern 
 ... und ab gehter

gruß


----------



## Trialmatze (8. März 2002)

Grüzi,

tja, also da werde ich mein Bike auch mal einzeln hier auflisten. Nen Bild folgt demnächst, wenn der Film entwickelt ist.

- Rahmen: Devil Bug Trial
- Gabel: Cannondale P-Bone
- Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro
- Bremsen: Magura HS 33
- Kette: Shimano 105
- Innenlager: extrem breites Shimano XT
- Schaltwerk: Shimano 105
- Kurbel: 170er Sachs mit Alutech Rockring
- Pedalen: VP 458
- Sattel: Monty
- VR-Rad: Mavic Felge + Tune Mig 75 Nabe + Sapim CX-Ray Speichen + Geax Warp Reifen
- HR-Rad: Alexrims DX 32 Felge + White Industries Speedracer RX Nabe und DT-Competition Speichen + IRC EL GATO Reifen 
Schnellspanner: Lite Axle (6 Euro, 65g)
- Vorbau: Roox Danny's Stem mit Carbon Spacer
- Lenker: Roox Torque Bar 
und Sachs Neos Drehgriffe + Monty Lenkergriffe

ich glaub dat war's.

CIAO
MATZE


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. März 2002)

Hm chick
Matze hast den Rahmen endlich!?

Und wie fährts sichs?
Mein Rahmen is jetz fertig geschweißt, meine Gabel is da zum Pulvern und geht nu alles zum Pulvermeister. Wenn ich glück hab kann ich in 2 Wochen den Rahmen in den Händen halten.
Wasdann nurnoch fehlt is ne Kurbel wo die schrauben nich Rausgerissen sind und die nich eiert.
Auf die Muddleburn muß ich leider noch 1Monat warten *heul*

**** ich will biken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (9. März 2002)

@ Ronny 

da biste ja in ner bischissenen Situation.  Sieh mal zu, dass du alles schnell bekommst, damit du bei der ODM fit bist!!!

Also das Fahrgefühl is voll geil. Es ist aber nen wahnsinns Unterschied zu meinem verschissenen Dual Faces Blödsinn (logisch). Jetzt geht ja alles viel einfacher  Da muss ich mich erstmal dran gewöhnen. Man steht bloß ziemlich komisch auf'm Rockring. Das gefällt mir net so recht  Aber dafür geht der Rest eben leichter. 

Gruss
Matze

PS: Das Mehrgewicht merkt man beim Fahren gar net. Der Rahmen ist supersteif. Gefällt mir sehr gut!!!


----------



## moth (11. März 2002)

sou, MOIN!

also isch fahrn 2000er monty x-alps mit blauen hs33 und jeder menge ersatzteilen 
...MOFAKETTE!! hehe die fungiert als rockring

hab grad nochn kinesis (rein zum stabilitätstest) im aufbau! fehlt aber noch.... alles! naja, fast alles!

ansonsten fliecht hier nochn hitec trial rum (nur rahmen) und nen sintesi snake hattsch ma kurz als trials...

MFG moth


PS: greetz an biketrialer! falls de misch vielleicht erkennst )


----------



## ChrisKing (11. März 2002)

ausm icq oder? Sinnesvergewaltiger war dein nick glaub ich..

Chris


----------



## moth (11. März 2002)

hehe, genau )

...un NixWissenTun bei spotlight...


----------



## Reini (11. März 2002)

Also das hier ist meine Gurkn 
Irgndwie hab ich für mich hinten noch zuviel Gewicht aber das lass ich halt einmal so im Raumstehen 

mfg
reini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (11. März 2002)

@ Reini 

Na das ist doch auch hübsch.
Ist eben mal was anderes. Nicht immer DEVIL, CRESCENT; BRISA, ROTOR.... (Nicht falsch verstehen, ich fahre selber Devil).

Nimmst du auch an Wettkämpfen teil? Fährst du mehr CITY-TRIAL,
ja oder? Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen? UND wenn ich richtig geschaut habe, dann haste da so nen Biketrials.com Aufkleber, oder? Wo hast du den her?

Gruss
Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (11. März 2002)

Des isn Hitec Trial, genau wie mein Bruder jetz auch wieder hat.
der Sieht aufm Foto immer ******* aus!
in echt isser dann aber annehmbar! 

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Reini (11. März 2002)

Jo isn Hitec

Is jetztschon fast 2 Jahre alte und nocht nicht irgndetwas außer Kratzer

Ich fahr nur City-Trial aber vielleicht dieses Jahr auch Wettkämpfe (auf der Beginnerspur da ich erst Anfänger bin)

Die Aufkleber (alle) waren schon oben deswegen weiß ich nicht wo er die hert hat

So und jetzt kommen dann noch bilder von den Typen mit denen ich meistens Trialen gehe


----------



## Reini (11. März 2002)

Andi 
fährt seit ca 8 Jahren (könnt aba nach seiner Meinung besser sein)
Ich selber finde es reicht wenn man aus dem Backwheelhops in Nosehops hupfen kann


----------



## Reini (11. März 2002)

Robert:
kA wie lang er schon fährt
aber nicht schlecht


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2002)

So ich hab nu das Video im inet

http://members.tripod.de/trialstyle/trialmaniax.avi

erwartet nicht zuviel davon!!!
sind ca 14MB !
aber dafür qualität in vollbild fast wie TV

ca. 2,5min.

Bitte nicht lachen! 
Aber da kann man wenigstens mein Bike sehn des Grossman,
Des Crescent von Bärbel und des ersatzrad weil der Crescentrahmen gebrochen ist von Aramis.

Ihr braucht dazu allerdings noch einen Codec. Oder besser nehmt beide, dann kann nix schief gehn:
http://www.doom9.org/Soft21/Codecs/divx_311alpha.exe
http://www.doom9.org/Soft21/Codecs/DivX412Codec.exe

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2002)

jetz gehtet 100%ig !!!!!


----------



## moth (13. März 2002)

...lahmer server


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. März 2002)

hab mir das Vid mal runter geladen........
bloss was muss man da runterladen um des sehen zu können(sorry ich hab koi Ahnung!)? Da gibt es ja viel zum runter laden....

mfg till


----------



## moth (13. März 2002)

hehe cool!
habs mir grad angeguggelt...
haste noch mehr davon????


----------



## moth (13. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *hab mir das Vid mal runter geladen........
> bloss was muss man da runterladen um des sehen zu können(sorry ich hab koi Ahnung!)? Da gibt es ja viel zum runter laden....
> 
> mfg till *



ei steht doch drunter... die links gehen zwar nich, aber dann gehtse auf 
http://www.doom9.org/
-> download
-> guckst bei "Codecs"
-> un ziehst dir den 2. (DivX412)

) häf fann!

MFG moth


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2002)

Hm du findest das gut?
naja denne
es wird evtl. irgendwann mehr geben.
Aber frühestens wenn ich mein neues Bike hab und wenn ich dann mal bock hab zu filmen und nich nur bike.
für die 2,5min. Video hamwer ca. 15min. gefilmt.
Abern ganzen tach gebiked. Das steht schon nich inem verhältnis 
Wir brauchen nen Kameramann, der nix biken kann 

Aber die Links zu den Codecs funzen bei mir!!!

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (13. März 2002)

HEY Ronny,

ich verusuch's nochmal und lade mir mal wieder das Video runter. Wenn's wieder net klappt, dann trete ich dich in deinen *****.
Aber diesmal wird's funzen. ICH WEIß ES!!!

Mal was anderes. Wie sieht's mit deiner Lizens aus? Ich bekomme keine, da unser junger Verein noch net notariell beglaubigt wurde und somit auch kein e.V. hat. So nen ******.
Wat soll ich denn jetzt machen?


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. März 2002)

Bei BikeTrial Germany eV
kost 13 Euro für die ODM
bist dann in deren Verein und auch Versichert.
keine weiteren kosten.

Ich mach das da.

Preis is oki find ich, bevor ich noch inne Trialmaniax einsteige und Monatsgebühren zahle 

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (13. März 2002)

Ok, dann spreche ich mal mit dem Frank.


----------



## moth (13. März 2002)

klar is des cool!
im inet findet man nie so lange trial-vids! oder wisst ihr vielleicht gescheite seiten???

MFG moth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (13. März 2002)

Mit welchem Player seht ihr euch das Video an. Quick Time spielt das Video net ab. Der Windows Player spielt das Video ab mit Mucke aber nur grünen, roten.... Flecken, also kein brauchbares Bild. Ich habe beide Codecs ausprobiert. Keines funzt. Was nun?


----------



## moth (13. März 2002)

keine ahnung, bei mir wars auch erst alles grün, nix zu sehen, aber mit dem 2 codec (4.12) gings dann sofort!!!
-> musst den codec auch installieren gell 

mediaplayer 6.4 übrigens!


----------



## Trialmatze (13. März 2002)

War mir schon klar, dass ich den Codec runterladen muss. 

Ich hab's jedoch hinbekommen. Auf meinem Real Player läuft's.
Aja, der gute alte Real Player.


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. März 2002)

Ganz gute videos gibs bei:
www.nailseatrials.co.uk
Das 4te würd ich erstmal empfehlen!
ist nich so richtig Trial oder besser was fürn Citytrialer!
Bin schon am üben! 

oder
www.ridetrials.com
da der visions tazer des auch krass...

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. März 2002)

Jepp, des ist die abartigste Seite.........
Goile Vid's........!!!!!!!

Das vierte ist echt nett schlecht.....der ist bestimmt mal BMX gefahren.....


----------



## moth (14. März 2002)

# connecting to server... DONE
# checking availability... DONE
# downloding...

is hamma krass lahmer server 
dauert ewig der kack!

noja, THX


----------



## bombfreak (24. März 2002)

So... noch eben Kette dranfriemeln und dann gehts ab!


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2002)

Hmmm schick, jetz hab ich wenihgstens schon gesehn, wie mein rahmen aussieht dern dienstag oder mittwoch kommt 
Weil die Bleche am Steuerkopf sindja neu.
Hab bei mir aber noch leichte änderungen, aber Bild kommt dann auch!!!

Ich hoff, das das nich ******* aussiehr, da mein Trial 26 ja dünnere Rohre hat als Standart.
Nich das die zu weit auseinander sind vorne am steurkopf und das dann ******* aussieht wegen die 2 blechen.

Aber ich lass mich überraschen.

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## bombfreak (24. März 2002)

Also meins ist Standard...
Ist aber alles in allem trotzdem recht leicht geworden! 
...obwohl ich da garnicht drauf geachtet hab!

Vorne ist im Moment noch ein Michelin Wildgripper DH Mud (über 1kg wenn ich nicht irre) drauf, weil mein Blackshark Light noch nicht da ist! Wird nochmal leichter! Muss morgen bei meinem Dealer mal wiegen da Teil!

Wird deins auch geo-mäßig anders als Standard?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2002)

Höchstens das steuerrohr etwas kürzer, weil die rohre etwas dünner sind, damit die wieder etwas zusammenkommen, damit die optic nich zu scheie aussieht.

Weil der BUG DS zum biespiel find ich nicht so gut, da sind die rohre weit auseinander und dann die beiden bleche vonner seite.

Evtl. is auch meine Kettenstrebe 385mm anstat 390mm. Aber nur wenn der Devil etwas verwechselt. Den jemand densch kenne, der her wenig Postet hat seinen zur gleichen Zeit bestellt und auch fast die selben Änderungen. Nur des STeuerrohr nich kürzer aber die Kettenstrebe kürzer. Und Devil meinte er macht die beide zur selben Zeit, also könnts verwechselungen geben oder!?

Aber ich freu mich schon drauf. Hab scho nne gebrauchte Kurbel besorgt, da meine richtige nochnich da ist. Jetz fehlt nurnoch der Bremshebel, da einer mit falschen Kolben geliefert wurde und der schon zum umtausch wech is.

Ciaoi
Ronny
PS: poste mal bitte dein gewicht!


----------



## bombfreak (24. März 2002)

Also ich wiege ca. 80kg! *ggg*
Ne... weiss schon was du meinst! Klar mach ich! Morgen bei meinem  Händler wieg ich das Rad... der hat so eine schöne Waage dafür!


----------



## Mr.MadSkill (24. März 2002)

Damit sich das Devil da oben sich nicht so alleine fühlt:


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2002)

Boah wat dat denn?

nen Dirtbike oder zum Trialen?

Die Lenker Vorbau Combi 


Ciao
Ronny


----------



## Ray (24. März 2002)

Frag mich nur wieso das vorhin nicht unter meinem Namen gepostet wurde naja egal... 

hab andere Vorbauten ausprobiert der taugt mir am besten...

fahre aber auch nur city und dann eher bmx style


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. März 2002)

Naja ich sagmal, ich bin auch ziehmlich lange nen kurzen hohen Vorbau / Lenker gefahren. Bunnyhoppen geht so echt klasse.
80cm übernen Karton oderso kein hit. Aber Tretbunnyhop oder Antippdingsda gehn echt *******. Is meine Meinung.

Ich versuch an meim Devil erstmal flach und kurz zur umgewöhnung. Und dann wechsel ich auf flach lang.

Bin nurnich sicher wie lang ichn Vorbau nehme. 11, 12 oder 13 cm


Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (24. März 2002)

antippen war noch nie meine stärke auch mit 20" nicht

ich spring alles ohne antippen hoch und tretbunnyhop kann ich  seit dem umstieg auf 26" auch nichtmehr richtig d.h. ich rolle jetzt alles an dafür geht alles viel höher als vorher


----------



## moth (24. März 2002)

mh... schöne teufels habts ihr da!!
bei den stabilen dings da, fellt mir ma ne frage ein:

was meint ihr, wie lange un ob nen normaler kinesis rahmen in 38cm zum trialen hällt??? also sagen wir mal so anfängertrial 

MFG moth


----------



## Trialmatze (24. März 2002)

Hmm gute Frage. 
Aber gerade ANFÄNGER sollten mit stabilen Rahmen fahren, da die noch keinen smoothen Farstil drauf haben. ALso bei Marke Presslufthammer vielleicht nen halbes Jahr. Länger bestimmt net.


----------



## Trialmatze (24. März 2002)

@  bombfreak 


schönes Bike haste da. Was sind denn das für Pedalen? Club Roost 2d? Wenn ja, wo haste die her? Wo kann man die überhaupt noch bekommen?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (24. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Trialmatze _
> *@  bombfreak
> 
> 
> schönes Bike haste da. Was sind denn das für Pedalen? Club Roost 2d? Wenn ja, wo haste die her? Wo kann man die überhaupt noch bekommen? *



Dad würd mich jetzt auch interessieren.......


----------



## moth (25. März 2002)

die pedalschers an dem rad sin irgendwelche wellgo, bezeichnung kann ich gerade nich nachgucken, würde aber eh keiner kennen...
kosten 16,90 bei uns und sind vergleichbar mit den point alien II
sind allerdings ein tickchen nicht so griffig und ne ganze ecke stabiler, was pedalkäfiglandungen angeht... - ich hab damit erfahrung 

die dingers sin zu empfehlen, fahr ich selbst 2 sätze von...

genuch geschwallt!

MFG moth


----------



## bombfreak (25. März 2002)

Danke für die Blumen! *grinz*

Jo... das sind Wellgo LU-952! Haben 15 gekostet! Haben etwas miese Lager aber ansonsten gibt es nichts zu beklagen! Hatte die früher schon mal an einem Bike...


----------



## frankstar (25. März 2002)

Die sehen aber auch irgendwie wie Odysseys aus.
die mit den 3 Käfigen. Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Ray (25. März 2002)

Ich hatte mal Black Widows weiss nicht ob die jemand noch kennt die haben sich durch jeden Schienbeinschoner gebohrt - diese sehen auch so ähnlich aus


----------



## Trialmatze (25. März 2002)

Ja ähm.. die Black Widows  ähneln vielleicht, aber kosten 55Euro mehr *g*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (25. März 2002)

gibts die noch???
und wenn ja wo?


----------



## moth (25. März 2002)

wie sehen denn die black dings aus?

was auch noch so hammer pedale sin, die point alien II

halten aber nich, is bei mir der käfig aufgerissen, haben einfach zu dünnes alu un zu wenig schrauben

MFG moth


----------



## Ray (26. März 2002)

wie schon gesagt diese bärentatzen haben sich bei mir durch jeden schienbeinschoner gebohrt und ich war nicht gewillt auf aluplatten in den schonern umzusteigen.... 

deshalb fahr ich jetzt mit plattformpedalen die tuns auch...


----------



## Trialmatze (26. März 2002)

Die Widow Teile hab ich mal im Bike Department Ost in Leipzig gesehen. Keine Ahnung, ob die die noch haben.
Pedalmäßig kann ich nur sagen, dass die VPs übelst geil sind. Leicht, billig und und ausreichend. Richtig geilen Grip haben die aber nur mit sehr weichen Schuhen oder eben Trialschuhen. 
Ich habe momentan meine alte Ringlé ZU ZU dran. Grip reicht, Lager geil, aber zu schwer. Momentan haben es mir die Koxxpedalen angetan. Mal sehen, vielleicht probier ich die mal aus.


----------



## elhefe (26. März 2002)

Sooooo.....

Jetzt klappt das doch endlich mal mit nem Foto.

Daten zum Radl sind irgendwo auf Seite 1.

Ach so. Das Foto ist schon etwas älter, und mittlerweile sind hier und da schon ein paar andere Parts dran.

Bis denne...

Tilo


----------



## frankstar (26. März 2002)

schön, aber ich mag solche sättel nicht. 
und die gabel ist für meinen geschmack zu weit gebogen.

aber sonst stylisch.


----------



## Trialmatze (26. März 2002)

Also ich hab den gleichen Sattel und finde, dass es die besten Trialsättel sind die's gibt. Leicht, klein, günstig und man brauch keine Sattelstütze dafür, auch wenn man nen großes Loch am Rahmen hat, wo der Sattel net bündig reinpasst. Dann wird er eben draufgekloppt. So hab ich's zumindest gemacht. Bloß drauf sitzen geht schlecht. Aber ma soll ja auch trialen und net sitzen!!! 
Besser ist nat. wenn man keinen hat.
Ich find's Bike goil. Ok die Gabel ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## frankstar (26. März 2002)

ja, das Rad an sich ist richtig gut.

und mit dem sattel is sicher auch geschmackssache.
aber ich will auch mal "vernünftig" cruisen 

och meno, ihr habt alle so stylische bikes *vorneidrotwerd*


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. März 2002)

Hey BOMBFREAK !

Sagmirmal bitte deine Rahmennummer!?
Ist die vieleicht 

Trial 26
01 02 ? oder

Trial 26
02 01 ?


Ich habe 02 02 und gehe davon aus, das ich den 2ten Devil Trialrahmen dieses Jahres hab.

Findsch geil.
Bei Rotwild hatt ich einmal 133 und einmal 28
aber der 2te is auch cool

Ciaoi
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bombfreak (27. März 2002)

Also ich hab 02 048...


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. März 2002)

Hm dann bedeuted das wohl was anderes


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2002)

Wo wenns klappt kommt hir jetz nen bild von mein Bike
is zwar scheiß perspektive abers gibt ebend inkompetente leute  
Hm naja nich viel zu erkenne ndeshalb nen paar mehr... und nich über die Kurbel lachen, da kommt nochne andere drann


----------



## tingeltangeltill (13. April 2002)

jo mann! herzlichen glückwunsch zu dem Prachtteil......

könntest du nochmal ein ganzes Bild reinstellen?
Wäre echt nett!


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2002)

Ich hab noch kein ganzes aber noch 2 stückchen


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2002)

und nocheins vonner schönen felge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (13. April 2002)

Fährst Du mit dem Teil auch oder ist das nur zum anschauen gedacht =)

Wäre doch schade um diese Edelteile wenn sie kaputtgingen


PS.: hab gestern meinem Devil seine erste Delle verpasst *heul*


----------



## gonzo_trial (13. April 2002)

Klar fahr ich damit was brauch ich die ganzen teile wenn ichse nich benutze?

Morgen gehts los ODM bin schon gut aufgeregt weil ich sowas des erste mal mache...

Was meinst eigentlich mit Edelteile?

Ronny


----------



## Ray (13. April 2002)

Die Bilder die bisher gepostet wurden haben nur Teile aus der höheren Preiskategorie gezeigt =)


na dann mal viel glück für morgen mir hat sowas nie gefallen und hab auch recht schnell damit aufgehört


----------



## lebaron (16. April 2002)

sacht ma ich denke ihr seid trialer - wat fahren denn dann manche von uch sone monster überzogenen buden  mit denen man selbst pros sen rang abläuft?????!!!!!!??????

seid ihr noch zu retten????


ich mein ich bin auch ma trial gefahren und das 3 jahre lang-und ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass ihr das zeug nich zerkloppt.
da is es doch schade um jede mark-jeden euro


aber wahrscheinlich muss ich das nich verstehn!?!


----------



## tobsen (16. April 2002)

@lebaron,

trial is halt kein hobby sondern ne lebenseinstellung.
da kann man ruhig mal bissel mehr investieren.

so

tobi


----------



## Trialmatze (17. April 2002)

So da is mein bike. Ich habe aber mitlerweile ne XTR-Brake vorne dran, sodass dieses pic net ganz aktuell ist.

BITTSCHÖN


----------



## tingeltangeltill (17. April 2002)

sieht echt nett aus.......findest du ne V-Brake vorne auch besser?

Ist da vorne ne Tune Nabe drin?


----------



## Trialmatze (17. April 2002)

Also die Parts findest du weiter vorn. Musst mal suchen, aber das ne Tune dran ist kann ich dir auch sagen. Also ich bin zumindest der Meinung, dass mir nix anderes mehr als ne XTR vorn drankommt. Höchstens mal ne Scheibe, aber darauf bin ich net scharf. 
Also wie gesagt, meine Parts findes du glaub ich auf Seite 1 diesen Threads.


----------

